# Needing members in Stewart County Hunting Club



## jarhead 44 (Jan 23, 2015)

we have 1550 acres that has been trophy managed for 4yrs. that has deer, turkey, hog, ducks etc... 850$ a year 425 is due before January 30th and the other is due June 1st.  Call David at 404 809 7034 or Brandon 706 300 0013  

Thank ya
 Have a bless day


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 23, 2015)

How many hunters total ? Just wondering.


----------



## jarhead 44 (Jan 23, 2015)

20 members at max


----------



## firemedic1982 (Sep 19, 2017)

Is this club still needing members?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 19, 2017)

Jarhead has not been here sence 4-27. 
May try a pm it may go to him somehow.


----------

